# Very basic loose tenon.question



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so new and dumb about.so many things.

Got my MortisePal. Think I am going to like it.

Practiced a lot. A LOT

Using 1/4" x 1 1/4" loose tenons

Now ready to put the upper and lower rails and stiles on an entry way cherry table.

I have my plunges set to mortise 1/2" holes in the legs. The legs are only 1 3/4 square. From what I have read that depth is about right for the leg mortides.

I could drill much deeper mortides into the rails and stiles.

Should I ?

Is that good technique?

Intuitively it makes sense but with all the bonding strength of the glues it makes me wonder if I should just drill all the mortides at 1/2"

Any other comments re loose tendon joinery would be hugely appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Bruce


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Usually if I need longer tenons (deeper mortises) than 1/2", I'd go up in tenon thickness to 3/8" or so, that lets you cut the deeper mortises with a larger bit. Cutting mortises deeper with a 1/4" bit can be done, and sometimes breaks bits. Personally, I'd stay at the 1/2" depth for what your doing…my guess is a m entry way table won't be carrying a heavy load annd those tenons should be plenty strong.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I make tenons just about as long as the legs will allow. Where rails intersect in legs, I miter the tenons. I am comfortable with 3/4" long tenons, but 1-1/4" tenons are even stronger. Making a little sketch of the top of the leg will help you decide on dimensions.
Here is a 1.75" square leg with intersecting 3/4" long tenons. The tenons are 1/4" thick. The offset of the rails on the legs makes a difference too. In this case they are centered.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Bruce, I like to make the mortise a bit deeper than the length of the tenon to make space for any excess glue. I also bevel the ends of the tenons a bit to make them easier to insert. Finally, don't over tighten the bolt that is used to clamp your MortisePal to your stock. HTH


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

you guys are so skilled and smart and experienced.

I mean it….............. thanks for the time you took to give me the detailed guidance you did.

Bruce


----------

